

Phasing out C language to prevent heartbleeds - TwistVolt

Because of the well known yet uncaught mistake made by C programmers, causing heartbleed, should we look to other low-level languages like D, that have more forgiving memory management by design.
======
solomatov
I think even D, Rust, and others aren't enough especially taking into account
the damage such bugs cause. We should switch to dependently typed languages
like Idirs and require complete proof of correctness for such important
algorithm.

Dependently typed programming languages aren't yet ready to be used for
general purpose programming, however, they are practical enough to verify
correctness of isolated algorithms. We actually, have used them at JetBrains
to verify correctness of collaborative editing algorithms. You won't believe
how many "stupid" mistakes seemingly well tested code contains.

------
jgalt212
This was posted earlier:

[https://github.com/vincenthz/hs-tls](https://github.com/vincenthz/hs-tls)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7557089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7557089)

